# try Error



## experto2000 (13. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem.
Java:

```
//Verbinden mit der Datenbank
					String treiber=null, DbUrl=null ; 
					treiber = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" ; 
					DbUrl = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:10000/World_of_War"; 
					try{
					Class.forName( treiber ).newInstance(); 
					Connection cn = DriverManager.getConnection( DbUrl, "jonas", "smilie" ); 
					BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader( System.in ) );
					}
```
Fehler:

```
game.java:101: 'try' without 'catch' or 'finally'
                                    try{
                                    ^
1 error
```


----------



## maki (13. Aug 2009)

Ein try braucht entweder ein catch oder ein finally, steht ja auhc in der Fehlermeldung


----------



## grindelaner (13. Aug 2009)

So sieht ein try-catch-Block aus: 	

try{

...deine Anweisungen		

	} catch (Exception e) {

... deine Reaktion, was passiert, wenn ein Fehler auftritt.
z.B. throw new RuntimeException(e);

	}


----------

